# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Concrete resurfacing/decorative

## cwng

Hi, I have a concrete patio (42 sqm) which is also the roof of a garage, being a sloping block. The house is an AV Jennings, probably 30 years old and the patio would be the same age. It's fully exposed to the elements, and have some minor cracks. 
Being a very structural and integral part of the house, I would like to do something to protect as well as beautify it. Doing a bit of research, it would seem that a concrete resurfacing/spray on paving seem to be more appropriate than epoxy coating. 
Would like to hear people's experience with this type of coating, approx cost/sqm. If anyone have recommendations for good operators in Melbourne offering this service, that will also be much appreciated. 
Thanks

----------


## AidenBrown

Concrete Resurfacing would be a much better idea, as it would make the floor much durable and hard for a long time.

----------

